
Martin Fink, HPE CEO, on the GPL - g1n016399
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zxIEDNyZOkA
======
chei0aiV
A writeup from LWN for those who prefer text:

[https://lwn.net/Articles/660428/](https://lwn.net/Articles/660428/)

~~~
carussell
> "If I had been Steve Ballmer, trying to kill Linux, I would have just
> encouraged people to make more licenses."

Devilish, brilliant, and so obvious in hindsight. I'm glad it didn't happen,
but part of me can appreciate the hack on a hypothetical level for how
effective it would have been.

> You can take an Apache-licensed project and go make a GPL version of it

Only if you're shooting for GPLv3. Apache 2.0 and GPLv2 are incompatible.

